# Revolution Reptiles



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

For anyone who is interested here is a link to the facebook page i am starting for my crested geckos. Just getting started on it but it should be looking complete fairly soon. It will contain pictures of available geckos, breeders, future breeders, and holdbacks. dont have prices available yet but will soon. please like the page it will help me a lot and make sure to share the page with your friends! Revolution Reptiles


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

Not sure why you posted in freshwater fish section.....but geckos are pretty cool people nonetheless.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

this is the general section actually


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol the water hole is a place for random discusions and hope you guys liked my page!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

got a new URL for my page and tons of new photos of all my geckos be sure to check them out prices comming soon. Revolution Reptiles


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

kind of dissapointed with a lot of the members here lol


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

lol Rev why the disappointment?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol no one has been liking it. i haven't really advertised any geckos for sale to people online but i got an offer on one and sold it so ive officially made my first sale! just got some more eggs to


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

i liked it, if you want i can sneak on my wife page and like it too


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol do it and share with your friends! thanks man


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

my gecko is 15.7 grams so I am looking for a companion for her. And yes I know they are happy on their own. Just sayin though Rev get some nice lookin females and I may indulge myself.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

dan3345 said:


> my gecko is 15.7 grams so I am looking for a companion for her. And yes I know they are happy on their own. Just sayin though Rev get some nice lookin females and I may indulge myself.


actually so long as yours doesn't turn out to be a mean one they actually really enjoy company. my one breeding cage that has 1 male and 3 females they all sleep right in a huddle. same with my other two breeding cages but these only contain 1 male and 1 female. ill see what i can do. interested in probable females? This is the one i am most sure of being female as its the largest one i have thats not showing any pores. Right around 10 grams and growing fast. this one loves her cgd. http://www.facebook.com/RevolutionR...193611687325703.43533.193592020661003&theater


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

look through my albums on facebook dan and let me know if you see anything you like and i can try to sex it


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

next month u and chronoboy up for it

...corection, following month lol


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol i just got another guy tonight! been selling crested geckos pretty quick dan gotta get on that.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

got more eggs last night. Hullkette dropped her first batch for me and ambelina dropped her first batch ever the other night. So now the total is up to 8 eggs. 2 of the eggs may be infertile but rose will be dropping another batch very soon.


----------

